# suggestions for music downloading programs



## ringqueen8 (Jul 30, 2005)

Any suggestions for good music downloading programs? free or cheap is a bonus, and of course, spyware/virus free or as close to is as possible, please...


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Are you referring to something like Music Match or Napster? These programs are cheap but they are not free.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

There's no such thing as a free legal music downloading program. I'm just guessing, but I would say you're probably looking for a filesharing program, which is not supported here. If you want live music for free try archive.org or etree.com


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

mmm, archive.org


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

iTunes
Napster
eTree.org
SoundClick.com
AllOfMP3.com (somewhat legal)


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

enough...
closing thread

be careful brendan 

buck


----------

